# Help with resorts in Northeast for snowboarding



## usna86 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking for help with areas & lodging that would be best for a snowboarding trip in the New England area. I have two boys (16 & 21) that snowboard and we usually go to Snowshoe every Christmas (where one has been a snowboard instructor). We've also been to 7 Springs, Liberty, Blue Mtn, and Snowplex (Lynchburg, Va)year round boarding during the summer. I'm looking to change it up this year. For the most part I think they are looking for a good park experience. We usually stay in a ski in/out condo to maximize time on the mountain and do our own food.I want someplace that is easy to get to (I do not have a 4 wheel drive and get nervous on un-plowed roads). I don't snowboard so a place that has shopping or area attractions would be good.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd say somewhere in VT. Southern VT will be the easiest to get to from VA(I live in VA also). If they like/love park look no further than Mt. Snow. Over the holidays it will be very crowded, expensive, and have variable conditions. I've been when it snowed and we had powder conditions, and when it rained and turned into a glacier. In the General area of Mt. Snow you can also check out Stratton and Okemo.

Keep going a little North and you are in Killington, huge, crowded but pretty fun mountain. Again, xmas time conditions can go either way for you. Could be good or bad.

My favorite places in VT are North. Way north! Jay Peak is #1, then I like Bolton Valley(cheap and not very crowded), Smuggler Notch is nice as is Stowe. 

Not liking driving in snow could be bad for you in VT. Just take your time and be careful it'll be ok. Also don't ever try to turn around on a "shoulder" that looks like it's packed snow. It's not, it's a big ass ditch and you will get stuck and need to be towed.

If you can wait till the last min. to make plans that is what I would do. Keep NY, VT, and ME in mind. Find the resort with the best snow conditions, drive there and have a great time! It's hard to commit so early to places in the NE when we have no clue what the next month or 2 has in store for us.

Always remember your mileage may vary,

MDC


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I always like to look at the numbers. Vermont is surely a different world than 7Spring. I was brought-up on Seven Springs and Blue Knob in PA. Really, if you are able to catch a snowfall, any of the places listed below will be awesome. Most places are twice the size as snowshoe (in area) and a bit higher, too. (Though Snowshoe is a Mid-Atlantic Gem!) I'm not a big park guy, but I know Mt. Snow has a good park (for the same reason most of the Mid-Atlantic resorts have good parks......they don't have the vertical rise or enough snowy Days to warrant good Pow/off-trail riding.

As for shopping, I don't know Mt. Snow to be near much civilization. Its pretty much the resort and the lodging. Killington has area shuttlws that hit Rutland (the nearby town) and the Town of Killington, itself. Stowe is also a nice town (though add another few hours to the trek.) Do your boys know about the trip? Are you trying to make it a surprise? See if you can talk to them about where they'd prefer to go. If it is going to be a surprise, be subtle and get into a conversation with your Instructor son about how Snowshoe compares to New England, out of curiousity. let that lead to a conversation about people he knows who has gone to New England and see if he references a place in-particular. If one comes up and you need more info, let us know. :thumbsup:

Snowshoe
Vertical Rise 1,500 ft _(Means how many feet of elevation from top of the highest lift to the lowest skiable point)_
Avg Snowfall 180" 
Area Size 14 lifts | 60 trails | 244 acres 

Mt Snow
Vertical Rise 1,700 ft 
Avg Snowfall 166" 
Area Size 20 lifts | 80 trails | 490 acres 

Gore
Vertical Rise 2,100 ft 
Avg Snowfall 150" 
Area Size 12 lifts | 90 trails | 400 acres 

Killy
Vertical Rise 3,050 ft 
Avg Snowfall 250" 
Area Size 22 lifts | 141 trails | 752 acres 

Stowe
Vertical Rise 2,439 ft 
Avg Snowfall 333" 
Area Size 13 lifts | 116 trails | 500 acres


----------

